# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  buffalo style pickled eggs

## skaz915

Pickled Eggs II (Franks Red Hot Style) | Uncle Quinn's BBQ & Smoking

never tried pickled eggs until last week. Insanely good.

----------

